# Sous vide Duroc pork tenderloin



## jcam222 (Mar 13, 2022)

Heritage Breed Duroc pork tenderloin , fresh blackberry Dijon mustard sauce , Turnip Havarti cheese  and Dijon purée , roasted cherry tomatoes with red pearl onions and black trumpet mushrooms.  Pork was dry brined with kosher salt and fresh pepper then sous vide @ 138F for 3 1/2 hours with fresh rosemary , thyme and black trumpet mushrooms then reverse seared. Sauce is both savory and sweet which nicely compliments the tender juicy pork. Roughly 3 cups berries, 1/2 cup sweetener (I used swerve), 4 T Dijon, 3 t red wine vinegar , 1t lemon juice. Salt and pepper to taste.  Just simmered for about 15 minutes. Mash is my standard cauliflower / turnip mash with dijon added. Also added some turmeric for color. Sautéed the pearl onions in some olive oil then added the cherry tomatoes and a handful of chopped fresh spinach with  a little Italian seasoning. I can share more detail on my mash if anyone wants. It’s dynamite.  The blackberry sauce along with the mash and pork in a single bite was $$$


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 13, 2022)

Beautiful plate Jeff. You nailed the doneness on that tenderloin. Hell of a good job bud


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 13, 2022)

I have to agree with Jake ....doneness is spot on!!!... All those flavors had to be fantastic!! Nice work Jeff!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks guys! I truly enjoyed the heck out of the meal. I was a little worried on finish temp as it was being stubborn to get a nice sear. Ended up right on and was tender and juicy. I really love that Duroc pork in general. Our Kroger has been carrying this lately.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 13, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Thanks guys! I truly enjoyed the heck out of the meal. I love that Duroc pork in general. Our Kroger has been carrying this lately.


Ive seen it at Kroger here too... I may have to grab some....i noticed to the same brand (I think) in wagyu beef...Ryder and I tried the ground..it was really good!!..


----------



## sandyut (Mar 13, 2022)

Oh man that looks fabulous!  Great work!


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 13, 2022)

Wow! Looks amazing!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Mar 13, 2022)

Beautiful plate...Top Notch all round!

Rick


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 13, 2022)

Excellent plate Jeff. Great finish on that Duroc.
The guy I buy my pigs from only has Duroc and crosses with Duroc. It is excellent pork, especially when I can get on crossed with Berkshire, but even if not, the Duroc shines through every time.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 13, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Excellent plate Jeff. Great finish on that Duroc.
> The guy I buy my pigs from only has Duroc and crosses with Duroc. It is excellent pork, especially when I can get on crossed with Berkshire, but even if not, the Duroc shines through every time.


Oh man, I bet the cross with Berkshire is pretty tasty!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 13, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Oh man, I bet the cross with Berkshire is pretty tasty!


The Berkshire fat is so buttery it’s ridiculous in flavor, however, those Duroc crosses have the same buttery fat, just not at the level of Berkshire.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 13, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> The Berkshire fat is so buttery it’s ridiculous in flavor, however, those Duroc crosses have the same buttery fat, just not at the level of Berkshire.


Our Kroger carries Berkshire at times too. I have several Berkshire bellies in the freezer.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 13, 2022)

10/10    
I'm playing around with SV times @ 137°, and it's hard because tenderloin is such a good cut of pork.  It takes "eatin' high off the hog" to a new level.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 13, 2022)

Wow! That sounds delicious and looks amazing! Stunning plate, amazing work!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2022)

Jcam-plate looks amazing. As mentioned-nailed the temp. on the loin. Looks perfect.



SmokinEdge said:


> The Berkshire fat is so buttery it’s ridiculous in flavor, however, those Duroc crosses have the same buttery fat, just not at the level of Berkshire.


This is why I try to buy Berkshire fat from my local farm to table butcher when making salami. Even with commodity pork meat, the Berk Fat really adds flavor. I've not tried Duroc, but hear great stuff about it. Might have a red waddle in the near future....


----------



## Steve H (Mar 14, 2022)

Looks great Jeff! And congrats on the ride!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2022)

That there is one beautiful meal. Done to perfection. Nice Job Jeff

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Mar 14, 2022)

What a beautiful plate Jeff and as others have said the pork looks perfect in doneness.

I’m interested in how you put the dried mushrooms in the SV bag. How do they turn out? Are they completely rehydrated afterwards? I think that’s an awesome idea.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2022)

Strong work as always Jeff . Pork looks perfect , and great plate up .  
Love the herbs in the bag . I have 3 Aero gardens going . Thyme , dill , parsley , Thai basil and Genovese basil . Nice to go snip what you need .


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 14, 2022)

Mercy! That is beautiful. You need to start a class on plating. Always a winner.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2022)

Beautiful!!!!
That plated shot could go on a magazine cover!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 14, 2022)

Phenomenal!!!  Award winning dish there Jeff.


----------



## slavikborisov (Mar 14, 2022)

looks amazing thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2022)

All Looks Awesome, as usual Jeff!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 14, 2022)

That is a wow, Jeff.
Can you post a thread of a failed cook? 
We all have them, but I don't have the courage.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 14, 2022)

That is phenomenal Jeff, very nice cook!  I’ll bet that tenderloin just melted in the mouth…   What a tasty looking meal!  Awesome plating too!


----------

